# Würmer im Filter gefunden



## DaniMicha (21. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, habe im Skimmerfilter __ Würmer gefunden, habe das Forum hier auch schon durchsucht, aber nur Kribbelwürmer oder Mückenlarven gefunden, unsere sind aber viel Größer....
Sie sind ca 3-4cm lang und getreift aber sehr dunkel. Habe sie mal Fotographiert. Wer es weiß bitte schreiben.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hallo DaniMicha,

das Foto hilft nicht wirklich, das könnten auch rostige Krampen sein.


----------



## chromis (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hm, schlecht zu sehen auf dem Bild, aber ich tippe auf ertrunkene Landbewohner:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tausendfüßer


----------



## DaniMicha (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Ich würde ja auch sagen das es __ Tausendfüßler sind, aber sie leben in Massen in unserem Filter. Ohne Wasser sterben sie. Ich versuche mal noch ein anderes Foto zu bekommen.


----------



## DaniMicha (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hier noch eine Vergrößerung. Und die Größe kommt mit 2cm ungefähr hin. Habe mich leicht verschätzt. Sorry...


----------



## DaniMicha (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hier ist eine Makroaufnahme von dem dem Wurm.


----------



## kunisteich (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hallo DaniMicha
Könnte es sein das es __ blutegel sind??
kann man wirklich schlecht sehen.
Saugen sie sich denn an einer seite immer fest dann wären es evtl welche??


----------



## DaniMicha (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Nein __ Blutegel sind es ganz bestimmt nicht. Sie haben vorne noch zwei Fühler.


----------



## kunisteich (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

ok
das konnte man leider nicht so genau sehen.
aber auf dem neuen foto von dir würde ich auch auf 
999 füßler tippen!!


----------



## DaniMicha (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Die leben aber doch nicht im Wasser.... Ich danke aber für die Antworten, bin über jede Antwort glücklich.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hi Ihrs,

das sollte ein Hundertfüßler sein. Die meisten Arten benötigen zumindest einen feuchten Lebnesraum. Aber welche Art - keine Ahnung, da müsste ich schauen, ob ich den finde...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hi,

von denen hab ich einen 20cm großen afrikanischen Verwandten im Terrarien. Sind ganz normale __ Tausendfüßler.

@Kay-Uwe: Würmer (__ Egel) haben keine Beine. Ich glaube auch kaum das Du hier jemanden findest in dessen Teich Hirudo medicinalis (__ Blutegel) vorkommt. Die sind nämlich so gut wie ausgestorben

MfG Frank


----------



## mR atv (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich neu bin, möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen. Ich bin 39 Jahre und verheiratet. Wir haben seit April 2009 einen kleinen Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz.

Wir haben auch diese Würmer. Sind auch am rätseln. Mein Nachbar meint auch das wären __ Blutegel. Dann habe ich auf www.fischerzeugering.mittelfranken.de mal gekuckt. Da sind zwar auch Bilder drin. Aber keines zeigt so richtig den Wurm. 

Was haltet Ihr von Teichkalk? Lt. Fischerzeugering hilft dieser.

Danke für die Antworten.

Gruß

Bebbo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hi Bebbo,

sind wie oben schon geschrieben keine Würmer sondern normale 0815 __ Tausendfüßler. Das mit dem Teichkalk wäre keine gute Idee den so in den Teich zu kippen:beeten. Fischteiche werden gekalkt um __ Parasiten, Krankheitskeime ect. wieder los zu werden. Dazu muß der Teich aber erst mal trocken liegen und dann erst wird der Teichboden !!!! gekalkt. Da das Zeug sehr aggressiv ist (Branntkalk) sterben sämtliche Fischegel, Dauerstadien (Eier), Krankheitserreger, Pflanzensamen und natürlich auch alles andere an Lebewesen im/am Boden ab. Nach ein paar Tagen kann der Fischteich wieder geflutet werden. Der ist dann erst mal wieder schön steril

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*



mR atv schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Teichkalk? Lt. Fischerzeugering hilft dieser.



In der professionellen Fischzucht vielleicht sinnvoll, aber doch nix für den Hobby Gartenteich ! 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## undi (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Ich hab heute beim sauber machen des Filters auch so kleine Würmer gesehen. Allerdings haben die keine Füße und saugen sich eher an der einen Seite fest, ähnlich wie __ Blutegel.

Die dinger sind zwischen meinen Filterkörpern, die so ähnlich sind wie die __ Hel-X.
Größe auch so 1-2cm und leicht rötliche färbung


----------



## Doris (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hallo DaniMicha

Ich würde auch auf einen __ Tausendfüßler tippen.
Hier mal zum Vergleich:
http://www.matuschek.net/blogeintrag/video-allerlei-kleingetier-im-regenwald/

und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny68trv4qqA

und hier noch mal mit Beschreibung  u.a. Lebensraum
http://www.kindernetz.de/oli/tierlexikon/-/id=75006/nid=75006/did=80650/1w17kbp/​


----------



## Doris (6. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Würmer im Filter gefunden*

Hallo Alex (undi)

Das was du beschreibst könnten Zuckmückenlarven sein. Sie halten sich gerne im Filtermaterial auf und haben eine rötliche Färbung.

Schau mal hier, da kannst du schauen ob es sich um diese Genossen handelt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuckmücken​


----------

